# Rain



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Man is it raining here.There is water standing all over in the field behind my house.We must have gotten a couple of inches.It is supposed to rain for the next couple of days.It is much needed.Don't need the 50 mph winds though.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I dont know what it looks like west of Fargo, but there is a TON of water standing in town. It really came down this morning.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks for the rain report guys. When it rains it pours.

It looks like we got a good amount of water over in Minnesota where we hunt near Fargo. The old pond should now be full until October.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I live just south of Innovis and my neighbor had 4.9 inches in his rain gauge. There were kids SWIMMING in the street and I put a goose decoy out in the water for a laugh. Well Channel 6 came and filmed the goose decoy. not kidding. What are the totals west of Fargo? The farmers needed the rain, but not that much that fast.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

YAHOO :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We recieved another shot last night. 4 1/2 inches the last 2 days.Water standing all around here now.Supposed to get some more tomorrow.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My buddy stayed in the Grand Forks area this weekend and said it's really wet up there. Most of the fields were flooded on the way home.

The rain was kind of hit and miss, but if you got rain....you probably got a lot.

I had to move and play a softball tourney this weekend, so we could've done without the humidity...


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Looks like this might not be the year to have an early opener for ducks. There could be a late hatch with all this water coming in the second week of June.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Out in Tower we got 1.1 inches and a friend from Kindred said that all they got was some drizzle. We were up in Northern MN again this weekend. It started to rain around 3:30a Sunday and was still raining when we left around 10a. We were just north of Blackduck and it was raining so hard I had to pull over!! It's amazing what some rain can do!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

How much rain is falling outside the Valley ?

RRV is not known for duck hunting or duck production for that matter. Areas in north central and northwest ND are getting some good rains, but not the torrential rain the valley is seeing.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Every year there has to be something (weather wise) up here. Two years ago it was a macro burst 115 mph wind that toppled everything it could. Been raining so much the past 10 years - I have had to move to higher ground 3 times at my lake place. (Devils Lake) 
Yesterday the wind blew 30 + MPH all day from the east - (worst direction for my lake lot) but I worked all day cleaning up the place & getting my screen porch ready & moved my fire pit. (got a cool metal ring for it with ducks on it) Then last night at 2 am the wind turns to 65 mph, still from the east & lasted for about 5 hrs - plus it rained about 5 to 6 inches in around 3 hrs. My screen porch is completely destroyed & the new fire ring is now about 1/2 erroded away by the waves - must of lost about 6 ft of shore - Limbs & branches everywhere. Many boats were swamped - I used my new Seadoo Jet boat to pull several to the boat ramp - after they were pumped out (in 30 mph east wind this morning) Found out the Jet boat handles pretty good in waves Had fun getting wet - They (Jet boats) like water - pretty hard to stop one of them

On the way home, there is water everywhere -ditches - fields, any low spot is now a nice duck pond. But it will cause alot of crop damage.

I would guess alot of ducks on the nest will be in trouble. -(had not seen any baby ducks yet) - ??? But their are lots, still paired off ??? (Been a late spring) & I'm sure many will re-nest.

I heard Minot got 2 inches Bismarck had tornados nearby & the entire eastern part of the state is one giant wetland.

Whats that saying about red sky in the morning ??? It was Saturday at 6:00 AM ???


----------



## bcarson (Mar 8, 2002)

If we keep having problems with weather each year pretty soon we won't have to worry about fee hunting. We'll be figuring out how to pay our inusrance premiums


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How much rain did you guys get around Robinson?


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Also need to add that we had golf-ball sized hail here...sounds like even bigger way out west. Noticed a few dead birds knocked out of the nest.

Fetch..you located out on Creel???


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yep


----------



## bcarson (Mar 8, 2002)

Robinson got 4 tenths of an inch. An inch was necessary for the crops at this time. We're lucky we didn't get it like some people though.


----------

